# Vert Bulb Distances



## ActionHanks (Apr 10, 2012)

I see alot of people running bare CMH and HPS's in their vert set ups. 
I understand that a cool tube would be the way to go, but how are some of these guys getting away with bare bulbs inches from plants? Rediculous cab airflow? Low ambient indoor temperatures? Lemme in on the secret, I'm tempted to try a vert for my next grow, and i dont feel like ordering a baking tube even though i probably will end up doing so.


----------



## cowell (Apr 11, 2012)

heat rises... straight up. put a fan on the floor blowing up, and there's no heat right beside the bulb. haven't you seen the big box fan on the floor of all our grows?


----------



## bboybojo (Apr 12, 2012)

have an 8 inch inline fan that i wasnt using anymore, chucked it on a milkcrate underneath the light; no heat issues.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Apr 13, 2012)

cowell said:


> heat rises... straight up. put a fan on the floor blowing up, and there's no heat right beside the bulb. haven't you seen the big box fan on the floor of all our grows?


I just use a little honeywell. 

I think I paid 15 bucks for it.


----------



## Stonetech (Apr 13, 2012)

I think the trick is to have a fan blowing up from below the light that matches the speed of your exhaust fan (which should be above the light). If the fan cooling the light is too fast it will just recirculate the air over the bulb, warming the ambient temperature in your space. But if it pushes air up slightly slower than the rate of the exhaust, it keeps the light cool (much like a cool tube) as well as help get the heat out of the space.


----------



## glann (Apr 14, 2012)

you still get radiant heat from the bulbs. I have a 20 inch cyclone fan pointing straight up and much closer than 8-9 inches and you start climbing over 90. (ambient temps being 82-84)


----------



## Phatman (Apr 18, 2012)

Stonetech said:


> I think the trick is to have a fan blowing up from below the light that matches the speed of your exhaust fan (which should be above the light). If the fan cooling the light is too fast it will just recirculate the air over the bulb, warming the ambient temperature in your space. But if it pushes air up slightly slower than the rate of the exhaust, it keeps the light cool (much like a cool tube) as well as help get the heat out of the space.


thats why he said slightly less than your out take stonetech


----------



## Bob Smith (Apr 19, 2012)

I know I'm in the minority, but I much prefer using cooltubes over running bare bulbs.

Easier to cool and safer (IMO).


----------



## ActionHanks (Apr 19, 2012)

Yeah I'm not seeing any disadvantages to using cool tubes, so that's probably going to be implemented. Cant decide if i want to dig around online for an actual tube, or construct one myself out of plexi


----------



## Bob Smith (Apr 19, 2012)

I bought a Vertitube from Octagon Hydroponics (ran me about $1K).

4L600 holds 4 600s.


----------



## citifield (Apr 29, 2012)

i don't use any fans blowing at the bulbs, just good air circulation around the whole room, oh yeah having a high ceiling helps to. the glass on the tubes will supposedly reduce light so.... go with out em.
any burnt leafs you see are from a couple weeks ago when the room was to crowded, it is my first time in 20's, the plants got way to big, i had to move the lighting around, take a wall down and remove 1 plant, i mean before that my plants were seriously touching the light.
[video=youtube;C-IMA7zOYck]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-IMA7zOYck&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------

